# budgie eye infection



## subratkp (Jul 12, 2017)

one of my budgie has eye infection. I am cleaning it regularly with mild warm water. Please suggest me what should I do now.. ..there is no avian doctor available in my area


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That looks very serious. You should rinse it with sterile saline solution, which you can pick up at a local pharmacy. 

Do you have any normal vets in the area? Even if they're not strictly avian, they may be able to provide you with assistance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is very important you get professional help for this budgie so it does not completely lose it's eye.
Rinsing the area with sterile saline solution and consulting with a regular vet is your best option.
The regular vet should easily be able to contact an Avian Vet (even in a different country) to consult with regard to what the best treatment protocol will be.

Best wishes.*


----------

